# Fliphost | Important Announcement



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 30, 2013)

I am reposting this from an email that was sent out to clients to direct all questions and comments to a single location.



> Hello ,
> 
> Today is a big day. Today I am announcing that Fliphost has been acquired by Query Foundry, LLC, the company behind Cloud Shards. This is great news. When I started Fliphost over two years ago I never expected it to grow this well and last this long. Here I am two years later, going from a single shared reseller account with Hostgator to having over ten nodes in three locations. Over the years we have introduced numerous free extras including backups, DNS, offloaded SQL and many other features; but we can do more. In the hands of Query Foundry, LLC, Fliphost will grow and improve beyond what alone it could never do. Fliphost is to remain a separate brand and to focus on SSD and high storage servers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tactical (Oct 30, 2013)

Best of Luck!


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tactical said:


> Best of Luck!


Thank you


----------



## Jade (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking forward to stills seeing you around FlipHost


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 30, 2013)

Jade said:


> Looking forward to stills seeing you around FlipHost


You will continue to see a lot of me


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 30, 2013)

Fantastic!  

I've always been a pretty decent fan of fliphost (although I currently don't have any active services with them).  I know CloudShard to be pretty good so this should be awesome!


----------



## shovenose (Oct 30, 2013)

very happy with my cloudshard vps. but while I don't think it's a bad thing, wow these acquisitions won't stop! lol


----------



## ryanarp (Oct 30, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> I've always been a pretty decent fan of fliphost (although I currently don't have any active services with them).  I know CloudShard to be pretty good so this should be awesome!


I still have that VPS from flip host you transferred over to me. It is getting some use.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 30, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> I've always been a pretty decent fan of fliphost (although I currently don't have any active services with them).  I know CloudShard to be pretty good so this should be awesome!


Indeed it should be. More toys to play with


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 30, 2013)

shovenose said:


> very happy with my cloudshard vps. but while I don't think it's a bad thing, wow these acquisitions won't stop! lol


Thanks. We have a few more of these lined up . Stay tuned.


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2013)

So is Alex joining CloudShards or sale and he is gone?

CloudShards is on the move with another acquisition.  Congrats!


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 30, 2013)

drmike said:


> So is Alex joining CloudShards or sale and he is gone?
> 
> CloudShards is on the move with another acquisition.  Congrats!


I will be continuing on with both Fliphost and Cloudshards.

Can't get rid of me that easily


----------



## mojeda (Oct 31, 2013)

Still loving my Fliphost Storage server!


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 31, 2013)

What happens with the mysql accounts?

Are they transfered too?

Do they need to use new IPs?


----------



## peterw (Oct 31, 2013)

shovenose said:


> wow these acquisitions won't stop!


Yes and they do affect well known brands like FrontRageHosting and Fliphost.


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 31, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> What happens with the mysql accounts?
> 
> Are they transfered too?
> 
> Do they need to use new IPs?


To all curious about IP changes:

This is in effect due to ARIN allocations. We have to return rented IPs. Even without this change, Fliphost were going to do this in the near future.

At the same time, we're moving to colocated hardware so we have more control and changes like these won't happen again.

MySQL will be moved when the OpenVZ SSD/HDD services get moved. They will be provisioned with internal IPs with free traffic. We will make further announcements regarding the changes in detail prior to it going ahead. Stay tuned.


----------



## peterw (Oct 31, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> MySQL will be moved when the OpenVZ SSD/HDD services get moved. They will be provisioned with internal IPs with free traffic.


I am using the mysql service external. I have two vps that are connecting to the mysql database using the external ip.


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 31, 2013)

peterw said:


> I am using the mysql service external. I have two vps that are connecting to the mysql database using the external ip.



There will be that too. Either way a more detailed announcement targeting specific services will come when it does. We'll be working through the list.


----------

